# Porco Giuda Ballerino



## Neuromante

Ciao, un altra volta. Oggi sono in vena di domande. Scusatemi

Espressione tratta da un fumetto, così che è un po´ peculiare

¡Porco Giuda Ballerino!
¿Como potrei tradurre Porco senza essagerare troppo?


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> Ciao, un'altra volta. Oggi sono in vena di domande. Scusatemi
> 
> Espressione tratta da un fumetto, così che è un po' peculiare
> 
> ¡Porco Giuda Ballerino!
> ¿Come potrei tradurre Porco senza esagerare troppo?



Eh, _porco _si traduce con _cerdo_ in spagnolo, ma _porco giuda_ è un'esclamazione che non so come si può tradurre.


----------



## claudine2006

Neuromante said:


> Ciao, un altra volta. Oggi sono in vena di domande. Scusatemi
> 
> Espressione tratta da un fumetto, così che è un po´ peculiare
> 
> ¡Porco Giuda Ballerino!
> ¿Como potrei tradurre Porco senza essagerare troppo?


Si tratta di una bestemmia contro Giuda (Judas) resa un po' più soft dalla parola ballerino (bailarín).


----------



## Neuromante

Il personagio dice da solito Giuda ballerino, per via dalla forca. Cosí che la bestemia è una eccezione. Ma l´unica forma che me viene in mente(Mettere "Puto" al posto "Porco) sarebbe troppo forte. "


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> Il personaggio di solito dice Giuda ballerino, per via dalla forca. Così che la bestemmia è un'eccezione. Ma l'unica forma che mi viene in mente (Mettere "Puto" al posto "Porco") sarebbe troppo forte."



Sì, probabilmente "puto" è un po' più forte.
Semplicemente potresti dire "Judas bailarín", no?


----------



## Choni

Ciao a tutti.

Io credo che "porco giuda" si può tradurre in spagnolo come "mecagüen" (è un pò forte) o "mecachis" (questo è un pò debole). Dipende sempre di chi parla, come parla e con chi parla. Quello che non so cosa significa quiì è "Ballerino", è un nome proprio? 

Saluti
Choni


----------



## irene.acler

Choni said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Io credo che "porco giuda" si può tradurre in spagnolo come "mecagüen" (è un pò forte) o "mecachis" (questo è un pò debole). Dipende sempre da chi parla, come parla e con chi parla. Quello che non so è cosa significa qui è "Ballerino", è un nome proprio?
> 
> Saluti
> Choni



Ballerino = bailarín
In questo caso ballerino non è un nome proprio, fa parte dell'esclamazione "porco giuda ballerino".


----------



## Neuromante

La bestemmia che è solito dire il personaggio è Guida ballerino non Porco Giuda è solo questa volta la carica cosi pesantemente. Non poso ridurla.

"Ballerino" fa referenza a morire impiccato e penso sia gia abbastanza forte da se


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> La bestemmia che è solito dire il personaggio è Guida ballerino non Porco Giuda; è solo questa volta che la carica così pesantemente. Non posso ridurla.
> 
> "Ballerino" fa riferimento a morire impiccato e penso sia già abbastanza forte da se



Ho capito. 
Sinceramente non so però..ci vorrebbe qualche altro spagnolo che dà una mano, magari c'è un'espressione che si avvicina!


----------



## freakit

giuda ballerino non lo dice l'amico (scusate non ricordo il nome) di dylan dog??

literalmente no podría ser "me cago en judas bailarín" ¿?


----------



## Carthusian cat

Neuromante said:


> "Ballerino" fa referenza a morire impiccato e penso sia gia abbastanza forte da se


 
Ah sì?
Ho letto per anni Dylan Dog (E' proprio lui che lo dice, non Groucho, freakit), ma ho sempre pensato che _ballerino_ significasse _ballerino_ e basta..


----------



## Neuromante

Rileggendo i miei post, mi a venuto la idea di tradurre questo "Porco" come "Sucio". 
All´orechio funziona è a piu o meno lo stesso senso.

E inoltre riingraziarvi tutti per l´aiuto


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> Rileggendo i miei post, mi è venuta l'idea di tradurre questo "Porco" come "Sucio".
> All'orecchio funziona ed ha più o meno lo stesso senso.
> 
> E inoltre vi ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto



Bueno, pero entonces la frase completa cómo sería? "Sucio bailarín"?


----------



## Neuromante

Sucio Judas bailarín

Ya de por si, Judas bailarín, con esa "I" tónica final suena bastante raro en español.

Aunque a lo mejor les paso a maquetar las dos opciones Sucio y puto y me lavo las manos


----------



## irene.acler

Ah vale..no es tan fácil encontrar un sinónimo perfecto. eh!
Pero bailarín tiene la "i" tónica, no? Entonces por qué suena raro?


----------



## Neuromante

Perche è una bestemmia e in spagnolo quella "I" finale a un suono troppo carino. Non si adatta a bestemmiare per via dalla sonorità dalla lingua. Viene riservata per un diminutivo più diminutivo ancora.

Essempio piú o meno valido:

Poco Poquito Poquitín

Pocco Pocchino Pocchittino


----------



## papeya

claudine2006 said:


> Si tratta di una bestemmia contro Giuda (Judas) resa un po' più soft dalla parola ballerino (bailarín).



Non credo possa definirsi bestemmia, in quanto non è riferita a Dio o Gesù, o sbaglio? (almeno questo è quello che credo io)
Non so se stai facendo un lavoro di traduzione, ma in questo caso io tradurrei l'espressione letteralmente. Non mi risulta che si usi cerdo come appellativo offensivo o scherzoso in spagnolo...giusto? Quindi l'espressione risulterebbe insolita, certamente, ma conserverebbe il tratto italiano del fumetto che secondo una 'tendenza' di traduzione, che condivido pienamente, è un fattore positivo e molto interessante.
Cosa ne pensi?


----------



## Neuromante

Ai raggione. È vero, non puo essere una bestemmia, ma allora, come dico? Ma io penso che sarebbe bestemia se fosse riferita a qualumque dio, essere sacro o anche oggetto, posto e cosi via. È sopra tutto un attegiamento


----------



## papeya

Neuromante said:


> Ai raggione. È vero, non puo essere una bestemmia, ma allora, come dico? Ma io penso che sarebbe bestemia se fosse riferita a qualumque dio, essere sacro o anche oggetto, posto e cosi via. È sopra tutto un attegiamento



Claro que estoy de aquerdo. Però tecnicamente esta palabra no lo es. No es esto el problema aquì, es como render la esprecciòn en Espanol, verdad? Que sea o no lo sea, la traducciòn es otra cosa. Y yo la dejarìa lo mas parecida posible al Italian. (Escuse mi espanol, es mucho tiempo que no lo uso...)
Ademàs, el uso de 'ballerino' es gracioso tambièn en italian, sabes? No hai duda que es una cosa muy estrana...creo que es porchè tiene que hacer la esprecciòn mas ligera. No crees?


----------



## Neuromante

papeya said:


> Claro que estoy de acuerdo. Pero técnicamente esta palabra no lo es. No es este/ese el problema  , sino como lograr/conseguir la exprecciòn en Español, ¿Verdad? Que sea o no lo sea, la traducciòn es otra cosa. Y yo la dejaría lo más parecida posible al italiano. (Perdona mi/escusame el español, hace mucho tiempo que no lo uso...)
> Además, el uso de 'ballerino' es gracioso tambièn en italiano, ¿Sabes? No hay duda que es una cosa muy extraña...creo que es porque tiene que hacer la exprección más ligera. No crees?


 

Penso che "ballerino" sia usato per il fattoche morî impicatto suicida, al meno così credo ricordarmi, e se è vero mica sarebbe divertente o leggero. 
Forze la lascio come "Puto" è un po più forte che  in italiano ma anche noi con le parolace siamo a un livelo di primato assoluto 

E non preocuparti per il tuo spagnolo, quasi tutte le correzione sono per via dalla tastiera diversa o semplici errori ortografici. Solo "Rendere" che è la forma italiana e non asomiglia per niente a quella spagnola sarebbe un problema per farti capire.


----------



## traduttrice

Y si suavizas "porco" con "maldito"?


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> Perché è una bestemmia e in spagnolo quella "I" finale ha un suono troppo carino. Non si adatta a bestemmiare per via dalla sonorità dalla lingua. Viene riservata ad un diminutivo più diminutivo ancora.
> 
> Un esempio più o meno valido:
> 
> Poco Poquito Poquitín
> 
> Poco Pochino Pochettino



Gracias, ahora entiendo!! 



Neuromante said:


> Hai ragione. È vero, non può essere una bestemmia, ma allora, come dico? Ma io penso che sarebbe una bestemmia se fosse riferita a qualunque dio, essere sacro o anche oggetto, posto e così via. È soprattutto un atteggiamento



Sí, exactamente.



Neuromante said:


> Penso che "ballerino" sia usato per il fatto che morì impiccato suicida, almeno così credo di ricordarmi, e se è vero mica sarebbe divertente o leggero.
> Forse se la lascio come "Puto" è un po' più forte che  in italiano ma anche noi con le parolacce siamo a un livello di primato assoluto
> 
> E non preoccuparti per il tuo spagnolo, quasi tutte le correzioni sono per via dalla tastiera diversa o semplici errori ortografici. Solo "Rendere" che è la forma italiana e non assomiglia per niente a quella spagnola sarebbe un aspetto da farti capire.


----------



## femmejolie

Neuromante said:


> Il personagio dice da solito Giuda ballerino, per via *DELLA* forca. Cosí che la bestemia è una eccezione. Ma l´unica forma che me viene in mente(Mettere "Puto" al posto "Porco) sarebbe troppo forte. "


 


Choni said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Io credo che "porco giuda" si *POSSA* tradurre in spagnolo come "mecagüen" (è un pò forte) o "mecachis" (questo è un *PO'* debole). Dipende sempre di chi parla, come parla e con chi parla. Quello che non so cosa significa quiì è "Ballerino", è un nome proprio?
> 
> Saluti
> Choni


 



papeya said:


> Claro que estoy de acuerdo*, p*ero técnicamente esta palabra no lo es. No es este/ese el problema  , sino c*Ó*mo lograr/conseguir la exprec*S*iòn en *e*spañol, ¿*v*erdad? Que sea o no *lo* sea la traducciòn *CORRECTA *es otra cosa. Y yo la dejaría lo más parecida posible al italiano. (Perdona mi/e*X*c*Ú*same *POR MI* español, hace mucho tiempo que no lo uso...)
> Además, el uso de 'ballerino' es gracioso tambi*É*n en italiano, ¿*s*abes? No hay duda *DE *que es una cosa muy extraña...creo que es porque tiene que hacer la exprec*S*ión más ligera *,¿n*o crees?


 



Neuromante said:


> Perché è una bestemmia e in spagnolo quella "I" finale ha un suono troppo carino. Non si adatta a bestemmiare per via *DELLA* sonorità *DELLA* lingua. Viene riservata ad un diminutivo più diminutivo ancora.
> è una bestemmia e in spagnolo quella "I" finale a un suono troppo carino. Non si adatta a bestemmiare per via dalla sonorità dalla lingua. Viene riservata per un diminutivo più diminutivo ancora.
> 
> Essempio piú o meno valido:
> 
> Poco Poquito Poquitín
> 
> Pocco Pocchino Pocchittino


 


Neuromante said:


> E non preoccuparti per il tuo spagnolo, quasi tutte le correzioni sono per via *DELLA* tastiera diversa o semplici errori ortografici. Solo "Rendere" che è la forma italiana e non assomiglia per niente a quella spagnola sarebbe un aspetto da farti capire.


 



Un thread molto interessante!
Alcune correzioni alle correzioni.
Io credo non si possano tradurre sempre tutte le parolacce ( Io lo tradurrei con "Puto Judas"/ "Puto Judas bailarín")

Es como pedir cómo se traduce "Porca miseria", "Porco cane" o "Porco mondo".
(en español se dice :"Me cago en la mar/ Cago en la mar", pero también se dice :"Me cago en la mar salada" (el mar siempre es salado, que yo sepa. "Salada" cumple la misma función que "ballerino")

Nel dizionario viene tradotto come "Puñetas" / "Qué puñeta!", ma sinceramente non credo si usi "puñeta(s)" al giorno d'oggi, è un po' démodé.


Con *PORCO *ho trovato sul dizionario:
*porca madonna, porca miseria, porca puttana* = 
Hostia(s)! /Coño!/ Joder!/ La leche!/ Ahijuna! (en lunfardo)/ Puta madre! /Coño!/ Carajo!/ Concha de su madre!

*"Porco due" e "Porco zio"* si usano per evitare di dire *"Porcoddio!"*


*Como se ve , tanto en italiano como en español hay donde elegir. Podéis utilizar el que más os guste (yo, personalmente, el que más uso es Joder!)*


----------



## furs

Non mi sogno nemmeno di provare a tradurlo in spagnolo perche' il mio spagnolo e' poco piu' che rudimentale. Pero' vorrei dire che -- se mi ricordo bene il catechismo di quando ero bambino -- tecnicamente porco giuda *e'* una bestemmia, in quanto esiste un San Giuda (non quello che ha tradito, l'altro!). La bestemmia non si riferisce necessariamente solo al padre eterno. Se uno dicesse per ipotesi porco sant'antonio, sempre bestemmia sarebbe.  Inoltre come tutte le varie espressioni simili: porca miseria, porco mondo, ecc., sono tutte gradazioni diverse per evitare eufemisticamente la "vera" bestemmia (che e' rimasta una delle poche parole praticamente tabu', almeno nel linguaggio scritto). Tutto cio' per dire che proco giuda e' un'espressione *abbastanza* forte, diciamo meno forte di 'p.d.', ma piu' forte di porca miseria.


----------



## irene.acler

Si Femmejolie, tienes razón, se dice "per via DELLA....". No me había dado cuenta!!


----------



## Neuromante

Furs, in questo casola espressione è tratta da un fumetto, Dylan Dog. Il personaggio è solito dire "Giuda ballerino" (Ma in questa occasione lo rinforza con quel "Porco") cosi che non sarebbe una bestemia perche si riferisce propio al Giuda traditore

Femmegiolli.
"Puñetas" sì si usa abbastanza. Inanzi tutto le donne. È da considerare que in verità "Puñeta" è il nome di un pezzo delle maniche dei pretti è sostituisce a "Puta" como tante esclamazzioni spagnole che prendono il posto de le vere parolacie.
"Concha de su madre" nella Spagna non lo sentirai mai, e sicuramente solo si ussi a Messico e Venezuela per via del senso dalla parola "Concha" in quei paessi.


----------

